# Replace my 600d with kit lens with Sony A7 ?



## shanethephotographer (Jul 27, 2017)

Right now im rocking a 600d with the kit lens which i got 3 years ago for an insane price. I'm not doing any professional photography but I want to do more landscapes and astrophotography. The 600d doesnt have the low light capabilities I want for night photography, it has lots of noise at low iso and has many hot pixels etc. I also find that even at the 18mm the cop isnt wide enough for landscapes and the lens isnt sharp at all.

I am also very interestested in filmmaking and i feel the a7 will provide me with a better overall look and a lot sharper. 

All in all i want to know whether i should buy the a7 or upgrade the lens for my 600d.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 27, 2017)

Obviously a fullframe will give better quality, but having said that you may not have given the canon a chance with kit lens. Could you rent a faster lens and see how it goes, like an 11-16 f2.8 tokina or something similar.


----------

